# Advice ladies/youth bow?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

31 year old daughter is the apple of my eye. She deer hunts with me, bought her own shotgun, and asked for a .22 pistol for Christmas one year.
Now she's wanting to enter the world of bows. She measured up for a 25-26" draw and needs to start at 30# and work her way up. She's 5'3" and 120 lbs.
There's a large list of bows out there......but if folks on this site can share some recommendations for the better ones, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I would suggest the Hoyt trykon sport my buddy got his girlfriend one and i got my nephew one they are the best bow out there for that size as far as i'm concerned and not a bad price either we got the bow, quiver, rest sights, stabilizer, arrows,and a release for 500.00 not too bad.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I got my ol lady a Diamond Edge bow, its a good bow and at a decent price. You dont need a press to adjust draw length.I swapped out the sight and rest though. I put an exteme rt9000 and swapped out the fibers with a brighter more elastic fiber and removed the main tube and just put the fibers in there own tube for full protection. This works great because the fibers are alot brighter so when she hunts out of blind in lower light conditions she doesnt have a problem with dim pins. The rest was swapped with a biscuit so its simple and for the most part dummy proof. She got a 40-50# bow and has a 24" draw, shoots at 43# with GT ultralight 600's with 100 grain heads, (we can use same heads, works out good) She also has CX Terminator lights which she will use after the 600's are spent, there heavier and slower but more KE. By then she shold be able to crank down the limbs some. I tought her how to do bow draw specific works out (Not to much progress there though). If she ever gets real gung ho about archery and needs an upgrade we'll look into something else, a great starter bow I think. Definitely have her shoot the bows to get a feel, if you can. I just bought her the Edge and called it good.


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought my son an AR 35 .Archery Research which is PSE. Excellent short draw bow and you can find one for 300.00 .When they first came out they were over 500.00.I bought all the cam modules and have 6 inches of draw length.Very fast arrow for short draw bow.Wolf


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Look into the Alpine Bows. They are nice bows for a good price.


----------

